# How do I change my title?



## Back to Nature (Jan 19, 2013)

So my title is apparently "just born". I don't really want that as a title anymore. Is there a way I can change it, or do I have to earn a change somehow?

Sorry if this is the wrong topic. I wasn't sure where else to post it. Thanks in advance for useful answers!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 19, 2013)

The only way you can edit a title is if you are a Golden Herd Member. That costs money though.

You will be out of the "Just Born" stage once you get to 25 posts I believe it is.


----------



## Back to Nature (Jan 20, 2013)

I might buy a membership to the Golden Herd. Idk yet. By 25 posts do you mean 25 new topics or 25 in general?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 20, 2013)

At 25 posts it will say "Exploring the Pasture" I think


----------



## Back to Nature (Jan 20, 2013)

That'd be better than just born. I think once I get more animals I'll have more to post about.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 20, 2013)

When I was new to BYH...and saw the title...Just Born...by the photo of my little lamb...I wondered...how did they know he was just born?


----------



## Back to Nature (Jan 20, 2013)

lol! "They've got eyes on my farm..."


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 20, 2013)

One more post and you're there


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 20, 2013)

Already there


----------



## Back to Nature (Jan 20, 2013)

I've been promoted.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 20, 2013)

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=4409


----------



## Back to Nature (Jan 20, 2013)

It'll take a while to reach herd master without spamming people. I hate irrelevant posts. The moderators seem to be doing a good job of preventing that, since I haven't seen a single spamming post yet.


----------

